# HD tuner card



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Found a pretty good deal on the Visiontek HD650 ($90.00),... stood in the store and debated purchase for about 10 min. Was not out looking for one but this caught my eye. Decided not to buy it. Came home and did a little research, lowest price I could find on the net was $99.00 though most places sell it for ~$128.00. What I could not find was very many people that were happy with this tuner.

Now I'm intrigued with an HD tuner for my computer. Anyone have experience with a superior HD tuner card?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

No experience with a tuner card but I can recommend a Hava! :bigsmile: Hava is Slingbox's competitor and they deliver a good product that will get you HD to your computer. Problem is, you'd need a tuner for it... :hide:

Sorry Mark! I've yet to fool around with an HD tuner because of the Hava. I have had tuners for my computer previously but none of them were HD. The first one I had was an All in Wonder and then I dumped that (software issues) for a Hauppage. The Hauppage worked great for me until I got my Hava.

mech


----------

